# High End PC (Open End Budget)



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Versuch Nummer 2: 

Diesmal gibt es keine Budget Grenze, jetzt ist absolutes High End angesagt ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.


Hatte an irgendwas in die Richtung gedacht:

i7 3960X
GTX 690
32 GB Dominator RAM
Samsung 840 Pro
Asus Rampage Extreme Mainboard

Es wird auf einem 144 Hz Monitor von Asus gezockt.

Kein AMD, bitte.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn absolutes Highend, dann 3970X und ne Quadro( kann die SLI?): PNY Quadro 6000 SDI In/Out, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x DisplayPort, SDI (VCQ6000SDIN-PB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  warum eigentlich nicht gleich 64Gb RAM?
Mehr fällt mir auf die schnelle auch nicht ein.(Gibt's nen Xeon, der den 3970X schlägt?)


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Warum 32GB? Ich würd gleich 4x64GB nehmen: Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 64GB PC3-17066U CL9-11-11-31 (DDR3-2133) (CMD64GX3M8A2133C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Dazu das Board hier. Supermicro X9QRi-F+, C602 (quad Sockel-2011, quad PC3-12800R reg ECC DDR3) (MBD-X9QRi-F+) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und 4x: Intel Xeon E5-4650, 8x 2.70GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80621E54650) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> (Gibt's nen Xeon, der den 3970X schlägt?)


 
Ja aber natürlich. 

EVGA Classified SR-X, C606 (dual Sockel-2011, quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (270-SE-W888) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2x den Intel Xeon E5-2690, 8x 2.90GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80621E52690) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 64GB PC3-17066U CL9-11-11-31 (DDR3-2133) (CMD64GX3M8A2133C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
4x die EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified Hydro Copper, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-3689) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Falls er nicht nur zockt kann er auch ne Quadro nehmen PNY Quadro 6000 SDI In/Out, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x DisplayPort, SDI (VCQ6000SDIN-PB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Kann die eigentlich SLI?

@ Legacyy passen da nicht mehr als 64Gb RAM drauf?


----------



## Ion (22. Dezember 2012)

Board
ASRock X79 Extreme11

CPU
Intel® Core™ i7-3970X

Dann 2 hier von:
EVGA GeForce GTX 690

Wasserkühlung such dir bitte selbst was zusammen

Ram:
Corsair DIMM 64 GB DDR3-2400 Octo-Kit

Netzteil:
EVGA Supernova NEX1500

Welchen Sinn das ganze hat, verstehe ich zwar nicht ganz, aber mit den Eckdaten hast du "High-End", was auch immer dieser Marketingbegriff für dich bedeuten mag. 
Solltest dann mit Gehäuse was du bitte auch selbst suchst, so auf die 5000€ kommen.


Wesentlich besser zocken lässt es sich mit einem Quadcore und einer Single Graka und 8GB RAM reichen auch. Kostet dann nicht mal 1000€, die Spiele laufen aber ebenfalls flüssig 


Sry
Hab noch die *2TB! *SSD vergessen:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Super_Talent/RAIDDrive_II_PCIe_SSD_2_TB/961685/?


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

Was haben denn die Xeons für ne Gamingleistung? Und was hat die Quadro für ne Gamingleistung? Ich dachte die Quadro-Karten bringen bei Games nix da sie für etwas ganz anderes ausgelegt sind ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Meins ist besser


 
Soll er die IGP benutzen oder hast du einfach nur die Grafikkarten vergessen? 



Robonator schrieb:


> Was haben denn die Xeons für ne Gamingleistung? Und was hat die Quadro für ne Gamingleistung? Ich dachte die Quadro-Karten bringen bei Games nix da sie für etwas ganz anderes ausgelegt sind ?



Die Xeon sind in der Regel langsamer als ein i5 3570k weil der Takt einfach geringer ist und die allermeisten Games halt nicht von 32 oder mehr Threads profitieren.

Die Quadro sind für Compute Leistung ausgelegt. Für sonst nichts.


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn das ganze hat, verstehe ich zwar nicht ganz, aber mit den Eckdaten hast du "High-End", was auch immer dieser Marketingbegriff für dich bedeuten mag.
> Solltest dann mit Gehäuse was du bitte auch selbst suchst, so auf die 5000€ kommen.


Geld verbrennen.  Ich zahl es nicht, von daher.




Ion schrieb:


> Wesentlich besser zocken lässt es sich mit einem Quadcore und einer Single Graka und 8GB RAM reichen auch. Kostet dann nicht mal 1000€, die Spiele laufen aber ebenfalls flüssig


Mir bewusst, ist nicht mein PC. Für jemand anderes, dem habe ich das auch gesagt. Ist ihm egal. Er hat die Kohle und haut sie gerne auf dem Kopf. Außerdem darf ich mit dem PC Benchen und ihn aufbauen.


----------



## Ion (22. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt @Threshold
4x GTX 680´n sind ja besser als 2 690´er
Natürlich dann mit Übertaktung

Reichen da 1500W überhaupt noch?


----------



## soth (22. Dezember 2012)

2TB SSD 
Hier eine mit 3,2TB
OCZ Z-Drive R4 R Series RM88 3200GB, PCIe 2.0 x8 (ZD4RM88-FH-3.2T) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> @ Legacyy passen da nicht mehr als 64Gb RAM drauf?


Deswegen schreib ich extra das hier 


> 4x64GB nehmen





Robonator schrieb:


> Was haben denn die Xeons für ne Gamingleistung?  Und was hat die Quadro für ne Gamingleistung? Ich dachte die  Quadro-Karten bringen bei Games nix da sie für etwas ganz anderes  ausgelegt sind ?


 Keine bessere, als die "normalen" Prozzis, da die ganzen Kerne eh net unterstützt werde.
Die Gamingleistung der Quadro... 


Threshold schrieb:


> Soll er die IGP benutzen oder hast du einfach nur die Grafikkarten vergessen? .


 Du hast doch schon nen super Vorschlag mit 4x680 gemacht 
Ich dachte die Grakas muss ich net mehr editieren^^


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Reichen da 1500W überhaupt noch?



Ja, 1500 Watt reichen da schon aus.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Außerdem passen bei Vollbestückung 512Gb RAM auf das Board 
(wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Das Board hat doch 64 RAM Bänke, oder?)


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Stimmt @Threshold
> 4x GTX 680´n sind ja besser als 2 690´er
> Natürlich dann mit Übertaktung
> 
> Reichen da 1500W überhaupt noch?


 
Ich denke nicht weil du auch noch 2 CPUs drin hast.
Die kannst du zwar nicht übertakten aber 150 Watt TDP pro CPU sprechen für sich.


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Außerdem passen bei Vollbestückung 512Gb RAM auf das Board


 
Das reicht dann die nächsten 20 Jahre. 




> (wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Das Board hat doch 64 RAM Bänke, oder?)


32


----------



## Ion (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mir bewusst, ist nicht mein PC. Für jemand anderes, dem habe ich das auch gesagt. Ist ihm egal. Er hat die Kohle und haut sie gerne auf dem Kopf. Außerdem darf ich mit dem PC Benchen und ihn aufbauen.


 

Na wenn das so ist. Verbau bitte das Board mit 4 Sockel und dazu die Xeons
Ich würde die gerne mal in Aktion sehen
4 GTX 680 nicht vergessen

Das natürlich alles unter Wasserkühlung oder noch besser Kompressorkühlung (wenn der Preis eh keine Rolle spielt)
Wären dann 4 Kompressoren 

Man das Teil wird dann lauter als nen LKW draußen oder so 

Was soll überhaupt mit dem PC gemacht werden? Wenn man das noch PC nennen kann


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Wie wäre es mit dem Netzteil hier? Sure Star TC-2000RHN4, 2000W redundant EPS12V (19") (1128)


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man die Revo nimmt braucht man dazu ne 840Pro als Boot SSD


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

> Was soll überhaupt mit dem PC gemacht werden? Wenn man das noch PC nennen kann


Da er schrieb das auf nem 144Hz Monitor gezockt wird denke ich mal das es ein Gamer PC werden soll 


Meine Fresse, bei solchen Threads kommen die Antworten so schnell das man gar nicht hinterher kommt


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Da er schrieb das auf nem 144Hz Monitor gezockt wird denke ich mal das es ein Gamer PC werden soll



Spielen? Mit 4 Xeons und 4 GPUs?


----------



## soth (22. Dezember 2012)

Achja, das Board kann übrigens bis zu einem TB Arbeitsspeicher verwalten...
Deshalb brauch man 32x diesen Riegel: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 32GB PC3L-10667R reg ECC CL9 (DDR3L-1333) (KVR13LR9Q4/32) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Spielen? Mit 4 Xeons und 4 GPUs?


 
Naja, er hat ne 200 down und 100 up leitung. Kann man bald als Server nutzen.


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Spielen? Mit 4 Xeons und 4 GPUs?


 
Deswegen ja auch die Frage wegen der Gamingleistung der Xeons und der Quadros


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Also. Um noch mal Sinn in den thread zu bringen. 
Ein High End Gaming PC kannst du bauen.
Dafür braucht es aber keine 4 GPUs oder Multi Sockel Boards.
Der i7 3770k plus GTX 690 plus 16GB RAM und gute Features wie Sound, Monitor und Eingabegeräte reichen.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Falls es aber ein Highend Server/Render Pc sein soll brauchst du die obengenannten Sachen unbedingt


----------



## Ion (22. Dezember 2012)

Gehäuse nicht vergessen 
Thermaltake Level 10 Limited Edition (VL300A2N1N)

Entweder das, oder das hier:

SilverStone Temjin TJ09 silber (SST-TJ09S)

Ultra-Cyborg schlagmichtot Tastatur natürlich auch nicht vergessen
Saitek S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Keyboard, USB, DE (MCB43109G002)


Und nen 100´er Pack Mäuse weil nichts so läuft wie geplant 
HP Scroll Mouse, PS/2, 100er-Pack (DD440K)


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Passt das MoBo überhaupt in das Gehäuse?


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Also. Ich habe mal gefragt.
Das 4er Board gefällt ihm. Allerdings will er kein Quad / Dual CPU mehr, hatte er schon und hatte nur Probleme damit. 
Ich mag meine Freunde. 

Also dann wohl richtung das was im Startpost steht, was empfehlt ihr da?


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Xeon oder i7?
Nur Gamen oder auch anderes? (wegen der Quadro )


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Also dann wohl richtung das was im Startpost steht, was empfehlt ihr da?


 
Ich sagte doch nimm den i7 3770k denn die Sandy Hexacores sind langsamer in Games.


----------



## soth (22. Dezember 2012)

Thres hat es schon gesagt: 


Threshold schrieb:


> Der i7 3770k plus GTX 690 plus 16GB RAM und gute Features wie Sound, Monitor und Eingabegeräte reichen.




EDITH: 3 Dumme ein Gedanke


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

i7 würde ich sagen. Was hat bessere Leistung? 

Kenn mich im consumer sektor gut aus, aber bei High End ...


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

In der letzten Hölleaschine hatten sie 2 690er. Mikroruckler nicht auszuschließen 

Dann i7 3770K plus 690/4x680 und ein geeignetes MoBo.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Dezember 2012)

hier passts mb ganz bestimmt rein: CaseLabs MAGNUM TH10 Case - black [CLS-TH10B] - 2,879.00*z


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

> Nur Gamen oder auch anderes? (wegen der Quadro )



Zocken, auf dem riesen Monitor bei dauerhaften 144 FPS und nebenbei laufendem Stream der auch mit 120 FPS läuft.




> i7 3770K


Der ist besser als die i7 3960X?


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob sowas mit der aktuellen HW überhaupt realisierbar ist...

Ja, der 3770K ist in Spielen besser als der 3960X. 
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob der 3970X schon Ivy ist


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Der ist besser als die i7 3960X?


 
Da es nur um Spiele geht ist Sockel 1155 besser.


----------



## soth (22. Dezember 2012)

So könnte man es machen:
Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS GTX690-4GD5, GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (90-C3CHL0-T0UAY0YZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Avexir Core Series DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-24 (DDR3-1600) (AVD3U16001008G-2CW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD512BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gehäuse nach eigenem Ermessen und Thres kann bestimmt das beste Netzteil empfehlen...


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da es nur um Spiele geht ist Sockel 1155 besser.


 


> Zocken, auf dem riesen Monitor bei dauerhaften 144 FPS und nebenbei laufendem Stream der auch mit 120 FPS läuft.


Ich kann nicht einschätzen was das Streamen an Leistung zieht. Muss halt dauerhaft auf 144 FPS sein, mit stream und ordentlich hintergrund programmen.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht ob das überhaupt möglich ist...


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

> Avexir Core Series DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-24 (DDR3-1600) (AVD3U16001008G-2CW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Die Diskussion hatte ich schon mit ihm. Unter 1800 MHz kauft der keinen RAM. 




> Ich würd das ganze wassergekühlt laufen lassen.


Hatte ich auch überlegt, am besten dann mit 4x 680 von EVGA.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja, oder 2 690ger. RAM würd ich einfach den Dominazor Platinum nehmen.


----------



## soth (22. Dezember 2012)

Dauerhaft 144fps bekommst du auch mit 4 GTX680 nicht hin, genausowenig wie einen Stream in annehmbarer Qualität mit 120fps.
Das packt weder die Leitung, noch die Hardware...


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht.

Edit: wenn er nur in 720p spielt könnte das schon gehen


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Dauerhaft 144fps bekommst du auch mit 4 GTX680 nicht hin,


Sicher? Warum nicht? 
4x GTX 690?  Scherz.



> genausowenig wie einen Stream in annehmbarer Qualität mit 120fps.
> Das packt weder die Leitung, noch die Hardware...


Leitung sind, wie gesagt, 100 up und 200 down.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Die aktuelle HW hat auch ihre grenzen 
Und ich denke nicht, das er auf Low und in 720p spielen will


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Die aktuelle HW hat auch ihre grenzen
> Und ich denke nicht, das er auf Low und in 720p spielen will



Nö. Max und 1080p. Also doch Quaddro?


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Quadro ist nicht das wahre für Gaming 
Wenn einem die Mikroruckler Wayne sind kann man 4 7970 nehmen, WaKü drauf und ordentlich OCen 

Edit: Nur 1080p  ?? Wie viele Monitore hat er denn?


----------



## soth (22. Dezember 2012)

Okay, es kommt darauf an, wie man annehmbare Qualität definiert... aber in schnellen Actionsspielen wird es imho nicht reichen.

Nehmen wir doch mal als Vergleich eine Blu-Ray:
24fps ~ durchschnittliche Bitrate 35Mbps *5 = 120fps ~ 175Mbps
Gut, Spiele lassen sich besser komprimieren und auf Blu-Rays wird teilweise verschwenderisch mit der Bitrate umgegangen, aber beim Spielen werden auch viele hektische Szenen dabei sein, wo ordentlich Bitrate benötigt wird...
Man könnte natürlich stärker komprimieren, aber irgendwann passt das Verhältnis von Größenersparnis/Rechendauer schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr.

Da ich keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Streaming habe, ist das aber alles  Theorie, zumal man von einem Live-Stream ja auch keine Blu-Ray Qualität  erwartet!
Also einfach ausprobieren, aber ich bezweifle das es funktionieren wird...


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Edit: Nur 1080p  ?? Wie viele Monitore hat er denn?


 
3 Monitore. Aber nur auf einem wird gespielt. Wie willst du auch 3 Monitore Streamen. 


Ich würde mal behaupten, 120 FPS im Stream sind nicht dauerhaft drin. Soll er sich mit 60 zufrieden geben.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn er nur auf einem Monitor in 1080p spielt sollten die 120Fps( nicht der Stream, das Spiel selber) locker drin sein.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Wenn er nur auf einem Monitor in 1080p spielt sollten die 120Fps( nicht der Stream, das Spiel selber) locker drin sein.


 Es sollen aber 144fps sein 
Ich denk schon, dass das ne 690 schafft.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja, sollte schon möglich sein (falls nicht wären 2 7970er plus WaKü ja auch ne Alternative ). Dazu sollte Thres aber nochmal was sagen. Und ich denke nicht, dass das Streamen viel Grafikleistung braucht, eher mehr RAM


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ja, sollte schon möglich sein (falls nicht wären 2 7970er plus WaKü ja auch ne Alternative ). Dazu sollte Thres aber nochmal was sagen. Und ich denke nicht, dass das Streamen viel Grafikleistung braucht, eher mehr RAM


 2x7970 gibt aber viiiele Mikroruckler. Die 690 hat die momentan am besten im Griff


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Ok, also dann

i7 2770K (oder lieber i7 3960X)
16 GB RAM (minimum 1800 MHz, was empfehlt ihr? oder direkt 32 GB?)
GTX 690 (1 oder direkt 2? )
Samsung 840 Pro
Enermax Platimax (wie groß, reichen 850 Watt?)
Was für ein Mobo beim 2770K?


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

*i7 3770K 
16 GB RAM * (wozu eigentlich mindestens 16GB ) 
*1x* GTX 690
Samsung 840 Pro
Enermax Platimax *650W* (ne 690 + 3770K@4,5GHz brauchen keine 500W: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition )
http://geizhals.de/?cmp=749608&cmp=746844&cmp=749618


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Lieber den 3770K als den 2770K  
Beim Ram dann wohl diesen: Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-19200U CL10-12-12-31 (DDR3-2400) (CMD16GX3M4A2400C10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Eine 690 sollte ausreichen, denk ich, wenn nicht kann er ja noch eine nachkaufen 
NT würde ich ein BQ Dark Power Pro P10 mit 550W (bzw. 750/850W bei 2x 690) empfehlen: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MoBo: ASUS Maximus V Extreme, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBJ00-G0EAY0GZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (ich weiß, ist überdimensioniert, aber wenn er das Geld hat )
Und dann halt WaKü.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Das Maximus 5 Formula reicht dafür.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja, stimmt, das kann er dann auch noch in die WaKü mit einbinden 
Und AC3 kriegt er auch noch dazu.


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> *i7 3770K
> 16 GB RAM * (wozu eigentlich mindestens 16B )
> *1x* GTX 690
> Samsung 840 Pro
> ...


 
Öhh, ja, meinte den 3770K
Da wird viel nebenher laufen. Ich werde meine 8 GB auch bald auf 16 GB upgraden, weil die dauerhaft voll sind. 
1 geht klar!
650 W reicht? 
Ist das Gigabyte Board das "geilste" ?  (soll ich fragen, ist original Zitiert)

Kleine Rechnung wegen dem NT:

690 = 350W 
i7 = 100W 
Board, RAM, Festplatten und Lüfter = 200W
———————————————————————
650W.

Sollte man dann nicht etwas luft nach oben lassen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Kleine Rechnung wegen dem NT:
> 
> 690 = 350W
> i7 = 100W
> ...


 
Sehr geile Rechnung. Muss ich mir mal merken.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Rechnung mal berichtigt:
690 = *300W* 
i7 = *80W* 
Board, RAM, Festplatten und Lüfter = *80W*
———————————————————————
460W.

Boards hab ich ein paar editiert


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja gut aber wenn du viel OC und Benchen willst würd ich mehr nehmen.
mein 700 Watt netzteil langt zwar zum normalen Zocken, aber wenn ich 
Benchs mach schmiert mir das ab, mein Messgerät zeigt im bench ~750 Watt

(2x 7970@1,275 Ghz & 3770k@bis zu 5ghz)


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Das Gigabyte ist nicht das "geilste", aber von der Leistung her mehr als ausreichend 
Welche Farbe hätte er den gern?


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Rechnung mal berichtigt:
> 690 = *300W*
> i7 = *80W*
> Board, RAM, Festplatten und Lüfter = *80W*


 
Ähhm. Wenn ich richtig rechne verbraucht eine HDD so um die 6W. Macht 60W für Platten. Ein BQ silent wing macht 2,5W. Also noch mal 30W. Sind 100 mehr. Ich runde immer auf.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja gut aber wenn du viel OC und Benchen willst würd ich mehr nehmen.
> mein 700 Watt netzteil langt zwar zum normalen Zocken, aber wenn ich
> Benchs mach schmiert mir das ab, mein Messgerät zeigt im bench ~750 Watt
> 
> (2x 7970@1,275 Ghz & 3770k@bis zu 5ghz)


 
2 7970er verbrauchen auch mehr, als ne 690.. 

was für ein Messgerät verwendest du?




Leandros schrieb:


> Ähhm. Wenn ich richtig rechne verbraucht eine HDD so um die 6W. Macht 60W für Platten. Ein BQ silent wing macht 2,5W. Also noch mal 30W. Sind 100 mehr. Ich runde immer auf.


 Was hast du denn alles an Lüftern und Festplatten..


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Dezember 2012)

3770k @ 4,5 ghz im Prime,
Board, 2 HDD's, 2 SSD's, 6x 200er Lüfter + Pumpe ziehen ca 200 Watt bei mir


das 2 7970 mehr verbrauchen ist mir bewusst, nur wollte ich damit sagen wenn 
er viel OC machen will kann er sich gern ein Polster rauslassen


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> 3770k @ 4,5 ghz im Prime,
> Board, 2 HDD's, 2 SSD's, 6x 200er Lüfter + Pumpe ziehen ca 200 Watt bei mir
> das 2 7970 mehr verbrauchen ist mir bewusst, nur wollte ich damit sagen wenn
> er viel OC machen will kann er sich gern ein Polster rauslassen


 Ne 690 lässt sich net wirklich gut übertakten... von daher


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn das Budget ohnehin unbegrenzt ist brauchen wir beim NT werder sparen noch streiten.


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, 1,5 KW NT  
da kannst dann noch ein paar festplatten mehr rein bauen


----------



## target2804 (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ähhm. Wenn ich richtig rechne verbraucht eine HDD so um die 6W. Macht 60W für Platten. Ein BQ silent wing macht 2,5W. Also noch mal 30W. Sind 100 mehr. Ich runde immer auf.



10hdds? Wo sollen die bitte hin? Das ist sowas von sinnfrei. 10 Lüfter? Für was? Soll die Kiste wie ne Hovercraft übers Wasser gehen?

2x3 tb hdd.   12w
2x 512gb SSD 10w
4x Lüfter 10w
Gtx690 300w
3770K mit OC 125w

Mit einem 600w Netzteil haste also genug Luft.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja, dann packt doch gleich 1500W rein


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde dann dieses hier empfehlen: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.3 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Falls er aber 2 690 haben will wäre das wahrscheinlich nicht verkehrt: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1000W ATX 2.3 (P10-1000W/BN204) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde das Dark Power Pro mit 650 Watt nehmen, und außerdem: Es reicht ! 
Link: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.3 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Er kann auch das 750 Watt Modell nehmen, das macht nicht so einen großen Unterschied: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.3 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Mit einem 600w Netzteil haste also genug Luft.



Klar, da kommen 10 Delta Lüfter rein. Ich wollte ihn schweben.
In das Case passen 10 rein, die hat er auch schon zuhause stehen.




> Ja, dann packt doch gleich 1500W rein


Nehmen wa das EVGA NT!  
EVGA Supernova NEX1500


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja wenn sein Buget unbegrenzt ist, kann er doch ruhig eine stufe höher nehmen, fals nochmals 
10 HDD's kommen oder nochmal paar Lüfterlein.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Klar, da kommen 10 Delta Lüfter rein. Ich wollte ihn schweben.
> In das Case passen 10 rein, die hat er auch schon zuhause stehen.


10 *Delta* Lüfter...  
Ach du Schreck...



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja wenn sein Buget unbegrenzt ist, kann er doch ruhig eine stufe höher nehmen, fals nochmals
> 10 HDD's kommen oder nochmal paar Lüfterlein.


 650W reichen trotzdem locker aus...


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Dezember 2012)

Hat ja auch niemand was anderes gesagt, klar reicht es.
Aber warum soll er beim NT das nehmen "was reicht" wenn er sagt no Budget begrenzung
und sogar irsinnige 32 Gb Ram wollte?


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Hat ja auch niemand was anderes gesagt, klar reicht es.
> Aber warum soll er beim NT das nehmen "was reicht" wenn er sagt no Budget begrenzung
> und sogar irsinnige 32 Gb Ram wollte?



Weil es sinnlos und Geldverschwendung ist...
Ist doch egal, das er so viel Kohle hat.


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> 10 *Delta* Lüfter...
> Ach du Schreck...


Das hat der ernst gemeint. Werde ihn jetzt erstmal bearbeiten wegen WaKü. Ich hätte kein bock neben einer 690 ohne WaKü zu sitzen. 

Ist eig 1x 690 besser oder sollte man lieber 2x 680 nehmen? Wegen ruckler und so.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das hat der ernst gemeint. Werde ihn jetzt erstmal bearbeiten wegen WaKü. Ich hätte kein bock neben einer 690 ohne WaKü zu sitzen.
> 
> Ist eig 1x 690 besser oder sollte man lieber 2x 680 nehmen? Wegen ruckler und so.


Das sind  bös laute 80mm Lüfter.. so was würd ich net mal geschenkt nehmen 
Man brauch eh nur 1x120mm vorne und 1x120mm hinten für ne anständige Belüftung.

1x690 = 2xGTX680
ab der 3. Karte gibts kaum Leistungssteigerung. Ist also sinnlos.


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Bei der GTX 690 ist die Mikroruckler-Problematik besser gelöst: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Außerdem ist eine GTX 690 leiser als 2x GTX 680 (mit Luftkühlung natürlich).


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> 1x690 = 2xGTX680


 
Das ist mir klar ... 

Bei der 690 sind sie aber auf einem PCB, da muss es doch unterschiede geben?




> Bei der GTX 690 ist die Mikroruckler-Problematik besser gelöst: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase


Genau sowas wollte ich hören, danke!


----------



## Z3rno (22. Dezember 2012)

Von dem fertigen pc will ich nachher ein Vidoe sehen und natürlich benches :p und 10 hdds? das sind 40tb, wie will der die denn vollbekommen:o


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Z3rno schrieb:


> Von dem fertigen pc will ich nachher ein Vidoe sehen und natürlich benches :p und 10 hdds? das sind 40tb, wie will der die denn vollbekommen:o


 
Gibt es. 
Mal schauen, vllt holen wa uns ein bisschen Ln2 und den neuen Pot von Roman, dann gehts ab.


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Bei der 690 ist der Hersteller egal...


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Bei der 690 ist der Hersteller egal...


Ist es nicht 

Bei ASUS und EVGA bleibt die Garantie erhalten, wenn man den Kühler wechselt. Fürs Benchen sehr sinnvoll


----------



## target2804 (22. Dezember 2012)

Das ist doch eh wieder nur ein Troll-Thread. Kein Mensch der Welt bläst so sinnlos Geld aus dem Fenster oder steckt 10 Delta Lüfter ins Case. Erzähl keine Märchen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube die Aussage von Ratracer008 bezog sich auf das Kühldesign, da ist es wirklich egal 
Aber Legacyys Aussage ist auch richtig, außerdem hat EVGA einen klasse Support. 
Davon hat Softy ja wegen seiner kaputten GTX690 schon berichet gehabt


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ist es nicht
> 
> Bei ASUS und EVGA bleibt die Garantie erhalten, wenn man den Kühler wechselt. Fürs Benchen sehr sinnvoll


 
Der Kühler der GTX 690 ist super fett weil aus einem Magnesium Stück gegossen. Wer den austauscht gehört erschossen. 

Meine ist von Gainward. 



ich888 schrieb:


> Davon hat Softy ja wegen seiner kaputten GTX690 schon berichet gehabt



Meine kaputte Gainward wurde schneller getauscht aus Softys kaputte EVGA. 
Aber wieso sind die alle kaputt gegangen?


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Kühler der GTX 690 ist super fett weil aus einem Magnesium Stück gegossen. Wer den austauscht gehört erschossen.


Wenn man mit nem Pot benchen will kann ja schon mal was kaputt gehen 
Deswegen eine der beiden


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Um mal in eure Diskussion wieder einzusteigen, ich muss doch den Kühler so oder so demontieren für die WaKü. Entstehen dabei Probleme?


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Entstehen dabei Probleme?


 
Ja du könntest die Grafikkarte dabei schrotten.


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Aussage von Ratracer008 bezog sich auf das Kühldesign, da ist es wirklich egal
> Aber Legacyys Aussage ist auch richtig, außerdem hat EVGA einen klasse Support.
> Davon hat Softy ja wegen seiner kaputten GTX690 schon berichet gehabt


 
So hab ich's gemeint...


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Dann nimm auf jeden Fall eine von EVGA


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja du könntest die Grafikkarte dabei schrotten.


 
Öhhm. WTF? Warum?





target2804 schrieb:


> Das ist doch eh wieder nur ein Troll-Thread. Kein Mensch der Welt bläst so sinnlos Geld aus dem Fenster oder steckt 10 Delta Lüfter ins Case. Erzähl keine Märchen


 
Ich kann dir versichern, das ist kein Trollen. Ach BTW: Softy hat ungefähr den PC den ich grade zusammen stelle, das zum Thema Geld rausblasen.





Softy schrieb:


> Dann nimm auf jeden Fall eine von EVGA


 
Steht außer Frage.


----------



## target2804 (22. Dezember 2012)

Softy hat aber keine 10 delta lüfter  und bestimmt kein 1000W oder größeres Netzteil


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Öhhm. WTF? Warum?


 
Ich kenne einige die schon beim Umbauen Grafikkarten geschrottet haben. 
Mir selbst ist das natürlich noch nie passiert.


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Die Hypercooper??? Die ist überteuert, da montiert man den Kühler doch lieber selbst


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Man kann eine normale 690 nehmen und eine dieser Kühler hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Komplettkühler


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Genauso gut, aber 100€ billiger


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich kann dir versichern, das ist kein Trollen. Ach BTW: Softy hat ungefähr den PC den ich grade zusammen stelle, das zum Thema Geld rausblasen.



Das ist ja kein Geld rausblasen im... öh... weiteren Sinn  Ich brauche die Grafikleistung für's 3D Gaming.


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Und für unser HWBot Team


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Nein, da macht Softy nicht mit. Ich glaube dafür ist ihm seine ganze Hardware dann doch zu schade, oder liege ich falsch  
Er will doch seine GTX690 nicht schrotten ...


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Er will doch seine GTX690 nicht schrotten ...


 
Was denkst du wieso die erste GTX 690 bei ihm kaputt gegangen ist?


----------



## Jenny18bgh (22. Dezember 2012)

So habe Ich auch schon mal mein Geld rausgehauhen war schon geil Aber jetzt stecke Ich die knete lieber ins Haus und Ihn Mein Auto davon hat mann langfristig einfach mehr
Denn Jedes Jahr kommt immer bessere Hardware und software und so löst sich der 500€uro PC Monat für Monat usw. auf und währe immer billiger zu haben gewessen


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Man kann eine normale 690 nehmen und eine dieser Kühler hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Komplettkühler


 
Genau so hatte ich es vor. 




Softy schrieb:


> Das ist ja kein Geld rausblasen im... öh... weiteren Sinn  Ich brauche die Grafikleistung für's 3D Gaming.


 
Habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet, hatte dich als argument gegen Geld rausblasen genommen.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Genau so hatte ich es vor.


 Gut 
Ich dachte nur, weil hier die hydroCopper erwähnt wurde^^


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Gut
> Ich dachte nur, weil hier die hydroCopper erwähnt wurde^^


 
Super, dann also hier die Konfiguration:

i7 3770K
EVGA GTX 690 (*nicht* hydroCopper)
Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-19200U CL10-12-12-31 (DDR3-2400)
ASUS Maximus V Formula
Enermax Platimax 750W (gibt kein 650 )
Samsung 840 Pro


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Braucht er evtl. noch SoKa und Musikanlage/Kopfhörer ?


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde RAM mit 1,5  Volt Spannung nehmen, Intel empfiehlt 1,5 Volt ±5%.

Außer in Benchmarks merkt man keinen Unterschied bei schnellerem RAM.

Also z.B: https://geizhals.de/734632


----------



## Fireb0ng (22. Dezember 2012)

Wie wärs mit ner Asus MARS III


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du ihm zeigst wo er sie kaufen kann, gerne 
Die ist zwar noch nicht auf dem Markt, deshalb kann man sie noch nicht kaufen aber


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde RAM mit 1,5  Volt Spannung nehmen, Intel empfiehlt 1,5 Volt ±5%.


Oh, gar nicht bemerkt. 
Ja, 1.5V ist besser. 

Nehmen wa den hier: https://geizhals.de/698638 





Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ner Asus MARS III


 
Die dinger kann man kaufen? 

Edit: Gibt bisher nicht nur die II zu kaufen?


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Gibt's noch nicht  (MARS III)


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Gibt's noch nicht  (MARS III)


 
Oh, da ist ja die Antwort auf meinen Edit. 



> Braucht er evtl. noch SoKa und Musikanlage/Kopfhörer ?


Nope, dicke Bose anlage is vorhanden.  
Ich brauch eine, aber das werde ich erst im neuen Jahr machen können (wegen Urlaub und so).


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nehmen wa den hier: https://geizhals.de/698638



Ich würde 2x8 GB Riegel kaufen, dann kann man mal auf 32GB aufrüsten  Außerdem kann es zu Stabilitätsproblemen bei RAM Vollbelegung geben (ist aber sehr selten).


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde 2x8 GB Riegel kaufen, dann kann man mal auf 32GB aufrüsten  Außerdem kann es zu Stabilitätsproblemen bei RAM Vollbelegung geben (ist aber sehr selten).


 
Ich habe jetzt extra nach 4x4 geschaut, aber dann nehmen wa die 2x8.


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Auf einem Asus Maximus V Formula sollte es aber keine Probleme geben


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Auf einem Asus Maximus V Formula sollte es aber keine Probleme geben


 
Ich habe auch auf einem billigen AsRock Brett mit vollbelegung keine Probleme.

Die dann also: https://geizhals.de/795710


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Genau die 
2 Einzelmodule, 1,5 Volt Spannung. Der Speichercontroller in der CPU wird gnädig sein, hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Sind die wirklich nötig?


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Sind die wirklich nötig?


 
Die Frage darf man sich nicht stellen.


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

In diesem Thread nicht


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann das verstehen, ich bin auch RAM-Fetischist


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die wirklich nötig?



Natürlich sind die nötig 
Wenn man sich schon tolle HW gönnt will man damit doch angeben können, oder 

BTW, ich würd ihm trotzdem noch ne Phoebus/STX reinhauen 

Welches Gehäuse soll's eigentlich werden?


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Nicht nur das 

€DIT: Wenn schon eine ROG Phoebus...


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja, er spielt ja lieber als Musik zu hören


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Aber für Gaming ist eine SK auch gut, da man mit den entsprechenden KH die Gegner besser orten kann.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja, deshalb die Phoebus und nicht die STX.


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Die ist auf Gaming ausgelegt und absolut *Highend*


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn hochwertige Soundkarte, dann so was hier: ESI Prodigy X-Fi NRG, PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Die ist aber nicht teuer


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Sagt der Preis etwas über die Leistung aus ? Nein, von daher ist die Aussage falsch 
Legaccy wird sicher wissen was er da empfiehlt


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Sry falschen  Link erwischt 
Meinte die hier: ESI Prodigy 7.1 HiFi, PCI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ESI ist einer der Top Audio Hersteller, da isses eigentlich Wayne, ob die eine oder andere Karte.. für das vorhandene Audioequipment reicht auch die günstige Variante.


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Naja, das erste Problem ist schon da. Er will den 3770K nicht. Er denkt der wäre zu langsam ... denn wirds wohl ein 3970X -__-


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Dann zeig ihm den Link hier: Test: Intel

Der S2011 bringts net...


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Zeig ihm halt nen Test. (Hat grad zufällig jemand einen da? )
Bzgl. der SoKa: Wie wär die: http://geizhals.de/579923


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Dann zeig ihm Benchmarks : Test: Intel Core i7-3970X (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Die paar % Performanceunterschied merkt man nie im Leben. 

edit: Zeig ihm lieber den Link von Legacyy


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Höchstens den 3930K, mehr empfehle ich NIE. Der 3970X ist vielleicht 5% schneller, ich weiß es nicht.
Dafür ist der 3970X 500 Euro !!! teurer


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Dann zeig ihm den Link hier: Test: Intel
> 
> Der S2011 bringts net...


 
Nur blöd das er da schneller ist ... 

Daher ihm wurst = 3970X.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Die Tabelle lässt sich sicher zu seinen Gunsten fälschen


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Computer Base Benchmarks kannst du knicken. Die sind nichts wert.


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Dann soll er den i7-3970X und 2 GTX 690's nehmen. Meine Kohle ist es ja nicht.


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

@TE: Dann frag ihn bitte, ob du uns HWBot Punkte bescheren darfst 

Ist ja bald Weihnachten


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nur blöd das er da schneller ist ...
> 
> Daher ihm wurst = 3970X.


 2,8%.. super  Und dafür 500€ mehr zahlen 



Threshold schrieb:


> Computer Base Benchmarks kannst du knicken. Die sind nichts wert.


 
Warum?


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann soll er den i7-3970X und 2 GTX 690's nehmen. Meine Kohle ist es ja nicht.



Ich könnte jetzt den Chat Verlauf Posten, aber das kommt aufs gleiche raus. 
Ich würde auch auch den 3970 nicht nehmen, aber ich kann ihn nicht vom gegenteil überzeugen.




Ratracer008 schrieb:


> @TE: Dann frag ihn bitte, ob du uns HWBot Punkte bescheren darfst


 
Gibt es, mit meinem Account.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann soll er den i7-3970X und 2 GTX 690's nehmen. Meine Kohle ist es ja nicht.


 
Ja, das sehe ich genauso. Dazu sollte er dann ein Rampage IV Extreme nehmen und 4 PCie SSD`s 

Warum lässt er sich dann überhaupt beraten wenn er unsere sinnvollen Vorschläge sowieso missachtet ?


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn er den 3970X unbedingt haben will, dann soll er ihn nehmen . Wenn er auf unsere Beratung nicht reagiert, wirft er sein Held halt zum Fenster raus 
Wie nennt man sowas doch gleich nochmal? 
Ach ja. Beratungsresistent


----------



## Z3rno (22. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich ist das hier sinnlos oder? Ich meine er kauft ja anscheind eh was er will und Geld eh keine Rolle spielt kann er eigentlich  überall das teuerste kaufen und wird dann merken das all das Geld ihm gegenüber einem max. 2500€ pc nichts mehr bringt und er mit den selben fps zockt


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Geld absolut keine Rolle spielt, kann er diesen Rechner hier als Grundlage nehmen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-72.html#post4829974


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Hab noch direkt ne zweite 690, 32 GB RAM und 3.2 TB SSD vorgeschlagen, vllt hilft umgedrehte Psychologie.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Glaub ich nicht. Wenn man soviel Geld hat...


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Warum?


 
Vergleich sie mal mit den Benchmarks von PCGH.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Bei Sockel 2011:
ASRock X79 Extreme11, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i7-3970X, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80619I73970X) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 32GB PC3-19200U CL10-12-12-31 (DDR3-2400) (F3-19200CL10Q-32GBZHD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Also letzter Versuch: Sag ihm, wenn er die Kohle aufteilt, und jetzt und in 2 Jahren für jeweils 2000€ einen Rechner kauft, kann er 4 Jahre lang auf höchsten Settings spielen.

Wenn er jetzt 4000€ für den Rechner ausgibt, reißt der in 2 Jahren nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viel. 

Er hat also viel mehr davon, das Budget aufzuteilen. 

Natürlich kann er auch in 2 Jahren wieder 4000€ ausgeben...


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenns am Geld nicht mangeld, dann wird ihn dieses Argument auch nicht umstimmen


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Geniale Idee, softy. Direkt getan! 


Antwort erhalten:  



> In 3 jahren brauch ich den pc nicht mehr xd
> Dan chill ich auf ibiza oder so haha


----------



## soth (22. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal zum Streaming...
Wie wäre es mit einer Capture Card in einem zweiten PC und einem Hardware Encoder?
Die sind auch ganz ganz billig


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Streaming...
> Wie wäre es mit einer Capture Card in einem zweiten PC und einem Hardware Encoder?
> Die sind auch ganz ganz billig


 
Auch keine Schlechte idee. Wird das dann noch über X Split funktionieren?


----------



## soth (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Auch keine Schlechte idee. Wird das dann noch über X Split funktionieren?


 Wahrscheinlich nicht 
Aber das mit dem zweiten PC fürs Capturing + Encoding ist vielleicht nicht mal die schlechteste Idee...

Wie gesagt, ich kenne weder die Qualitätsansprüche an den Stream, noch weiß ich wie stark die CPU komprimieren muss. 
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, das für 120fps Einiges an Rechenleistung benötigt wird. 
Dementsprechend ausgelastet wird die CPU auch sein, was der Framerate sicher nicht zu Gute kommt


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Man könnte auch das Case hier nehmen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBDTBHVIJiA


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Sieht doch gut aus?! 

Wie heißt das Gehäuse?


----------



## Quppi (22. Dezember 2012)

Ist egal. ich wills haben.
Aber die idee mit 2pc zum capturen und streamen ist glaube ich die einzige möglichkeit für nen 120 fps stream auf full hd.


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Oh, das ist wahrscheinlich das: MAGNUM STH10 - CaseLabs Store

Ein bisschen zu teuer für mich


----------



## Z3rno (22. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Man könnte auch das Case hier nehmen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBDTBHVIJiA


 
SilverStone Raven RV03 gold mit Sichtfenster (SST-RV03B-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das wäre die günstigste variante für die 10 hdds xd

Auch möglich :p http://geizhals.at/de/630884


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Oh, das ist wahrscheinlich das: MAGNUM STH10 - CaseLabs Store
> 
> Ein bisschen zu teuer für mich


 
Das kostet doch nur 500. 
Wenn ich dem das Zeige kauft der das noch.


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Sieht aber auch wirklich  aus.

Ich würde aber lieber das von Z3rno verlinkten LianLi nehmen


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Ich würde aber lieber das von Z3rno verlinkten LianLi nehmen


 
Kostet zu wenig.  

Hat wer Ahnung von WaKü? (Ich weis, falscher Bereich, aber das interessiert bei dem Thread auch nicht mehr)


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Dazu würde ich trotzdem in der Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung einen neuen Thread aufmachen...


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Der Test passt doch super zu den Wünschen: 3x GTX 680 & 3x HD 7970 mit i7-3970X - ComputerBase


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Unser HWBot-Team würde sich darüber freuen...


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

So, die Konfig Schlage ich ihm dann nachher vor: 

Intel Core i7-3970X
Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum 32GB (DDR3-2400) (mit dem Board könnte man sogar 64 GB nehmen)
2x EVGA GTX 690 (nicht hydroCopper)
ASRock X79 Extreme11
Samsung 840 Pro
Enermax Platimax 1000W
MAGNUM STH10


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Dazu Sage ich nur: Er soll nicht sagen dass er von PCGH beraten wurde !!!! Die Konfig ist sowas von Schrott, echt  
Frag ihn ob wir auf seine Mikroruckler Party kommen dürfen. 
Ansonsten sieht das recht gut aus, das heißt alles passt aber Schrottig ist es trotzdem !


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Ach du .... 

Wenn er damit glücklich wird 

Wir würden so was nie empfehlen, das ist einfach


----------



## Brez$$z (23. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich ist es banane xD jetzt hat er 32GB und sagt er könnte ja noch 64 GB machen 
aber ich werd für mein "kauf dochn größeres NT" angemault ??


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Wir würden so was nie empfehlen, das ist einfach


Klar ist das dämmlich. Aber ich bekomme ihn nicht davon überzeugt das es bullshit ist. Dem ist Kohle einfach wurst. 




Brez$$z schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es banane xD jetzt hat er 32GB und sagt er könnte ja noch 64 GB machen
> aber ich werd für mein "kauf dochn größeres NT" angemault ??


 
Stimmt, sollte man auch direkt 64 GB nehmen!


----------



## DjTomCat (23. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Klar ist das dämmlich. Aber ich bekomme ihn nicht davon überzeugt das es bullshit ist. Dem ist Kohle einfach wurst.


 
Es gibt schon komische köpfe auf dieser Welt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Dann nimmt er halt den RAM 
Ist mir dann auch egal ...
Im Grunde genommen hat er ja bei nur sehr wenigen Punkten auf uns gehört 
Soll er sich den Verschwendungs-PC schlechthin kaufen, dann will ich halt wenigsten Bilder haben. Von mir gibt es eine Kaufempfehlung 


@Legacyy: Willkommen im Club  !


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Klar ist das dämmlich. Aber ich bekomme ihn nicht davon überzeugt das es bullshit ist. Dem ist Kohle einfach wurst.


So viel Kohle hätt ich auch gern...


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Dezember 2012)

ja, Bilder davon wären nice  
Gefällt ihm das Board überhaupt (Farbe)?


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> So viel Kohle hätt ich auch gern...


 
Da bist du nicht alleine. 




> Im Grunde genommen hat er ja bei nur sehr wenigen Punkten auf uns gehört


Öhhm. Irgendwie bei gar keinem ...


----------



## MISTRAX (23. Dezember 2012)

Lasst ihn doch den Verschwender Pc kaufen, dann macht er wenigstens HardwareHersteller etc glücklich, besser als wenn er auf seinem Geld rumsitzt.


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Dezember 2012)

Sag deinem freund er soll sich hier im forum mal anmelden oder sich informieren im internet weil es wurde vielleicht schon 100x gesagt das er sein geld lieber aufteilen soll weil wie schon gesagt wurde 2000€ ist schon so die obergrenze wo man mit mehr geld nicht mehr leistung bekommt manche leute hier sammeln geld damit se sich irwann nen pc für 900€ gönnen können un der will hier 10.000€ ausgeben


----------



## Brez$$z (23. Dezember 2012)

er könnte den Bügel der Domi Platinum Rams gegen welche aus Platin tauschen 

aber eig sollte es uns egal sein.... Jeder das was er möchte, und wenn er sich den Luxus gönnen kann warum denn nicht.
Zwei 7970 braucht man auch nicht umbedingt  und dann noch Wakü drauf, da haste dann auch schon gut Geld 
verballert. Warum Ferrari fahren? nen Clio fährt auch von A nach B und in der regel sogar wieder zurück


----------



## 3NR4G3 (23. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ihm Lautstärke & Mikroruckler egal sind; warum zum Teufel (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) nimmt er keine Devil13 7990? Die ist stärker als die GTX690  Und das die fast doppelt so teuer ist, ist ja auch egal.
Schlag ihm mal die 1000€ 7990 vor..


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

@Legacyy: Ich auch nicht, aber was interessiert uns das eigentlich bzw. interessiert uns das überhaupt ?
Mit einem GTX690 Quad SLi kann man keine 6 Monitore ansteuern


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

So unvernünftig und dämmlich wie eh und je: 

Intel Core i7-3970X
Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum 32GB (DDR3-2400) (mit dem Board könnte man sogar 64 GB nehmen)
2x EVGA GTX 690 (nicht hydroCopper)
ASRock X79 Extreme11
Samsung 840 Pro
Enermax Platimax 1000W
MAGNUM STH10
(eine RevoDrive)


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus 

Ist zwar völlig überteuert, aber es gibt darin keine Flaschenhälse...


----------



## Klutten (23. Dezember 2012)

Braucht jemand eine Begründung für das Schließen des Threads? Ich denke nicht. Sinnfrei ist dieser Thread seit den ersten Beiträgen und sofern der eigentliche "Käufer" eine Beratung zur Zusammenstellung eines PCs benötigt, möge er sich bitte selbst in diesem Forum anmelden ...und ggf. die Früchte derartigen Spams kassieren.


----------

